# New reel, new rod...need fish!



## bigspoon17 (May 31, 2011)

Got my new Colton Torrent 1113 last night. I will say one thing for Colton: who knows if this reel will hold up when the dust settles, but they do make a good-looking reel for the money! Fit & finish seems to be pretty doggone good. Now I just need to put it on some big fishes!:thumbsup:


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Just add water :thumbsup:


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*My son has a couple of Coltons.*

His little 3 wt Colton has as much drag as a great big Abel he recently sold.

He's caught Permit, Tarpon and Bonefish on a larger Colton and he says the drags are absolutely smooth. I'd like to have one for 10wt but I probably won't buy one at this late stage of my life. I absolutely love the Colton rods. My 9wt is a beast but sweet to cast.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

I'm anxiously awaiting my 3rd and getting ready to "test run" my 911 on a rod that showed up today. I decided to go ahead and add a 13/15 to the mix to have one of each. The size is just slightly larger than my 11/13, just a couple ounces heavier but, it holds a lot more backing. May never need it but, if something big grabs it offshore, hopefully I'll be ready. I had Bob do his "extra drag" trick "just in case".
Which 9wt do you have?


----------



## ditz (Apr 22, 2012)

I will join in if I may. I bought a Colton 7wt about 1.5 years ago and I will say that it is quite fast and I over lined it with an old 8wt SW taper that I had and it casts great. It has lots of backbone. Just before Sandy hit I ordered a 9wt rod and a matching Torrent reel. It does well with a 9wt line. I am sad to relate that it has not yet been wet but I am looking forward to testing the drag. I am quite happy with the 7wt rod and I expect to be equally happywith the new outfit. :thumbsup:


----------

